# Brand New Sage Barista Touch No Water Coming Out At All!



## BasselSabri (7 mo ago)

Hello,

Just bought a brand new Barista Touch, prepped and set it up as explained in the setup guide and online videos. However, after filling the tank to maximum, no water is coming out at all, through espresso outlet or steam wand. Nor during cleaning purge or espresso and milk functions. Not one single drop. Water pump noise is there and is high, similar to working machines I have seen online. Removed filter in case it was the reason, still nothing.
I would take it back except for that I took it a long way to a place where there are no service centers. If the fix can be simple I am willing to try it. Any suggestions or anyone faced a similar case of a brand new machine doing this?

Thanks in advance


----------

